

GSOC 2014 with the OpenBSD Foundation - jorgecastillo
http://www.openbsdfoundation.org/gsoc2014.html

======
openbsddesktop
Don't forget to donate! :)

[http://www.openbsdfoundation.org/donations.html](http://www.openbsdfoundation.org/donations.html)

Thanks!

